# Flash Failure (AP) 902 fxz



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I am currently bricked because the 902 fxz is not working for me, it fails at step 6. Any Ideas?

EDIT: Nevermind, it works, don't use the one from the post 902 fxz is out, its not a full download. xD


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you post up a link to the fxz you used? I need to take a bionic back to stock.


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

Lockett said:


> Can you post up a link to the fxz you used? I need to take a bionic back to stock.


Here's what I used twice yesterday, so I know it works. Follow steps 1-6, and you'll be stock .902 and rooted. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197374-5-5-5-893-fxz-901-902-compatible-902-update.html


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## acordill (Oct 10, 2011)

What was it missing?



Fakraliir said:


> Well, I am currently bricked because the 902 fxz is not working for me, it fails at step 6. Any Ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, it works, don't use the one from the post 902 fxz is out, its not a full download. xD


----------

